

Has anyone used a crowdfunding site for an open source project? - cmlacy

 I've been considering using Kickstarter to try to fund a free software project of my own and it seems to me that it should be a natural fit.<p>If a developer posts a proposal for a project (and these proposals would be pretty thorough, with video demos of the final product), and the can raise enough money to work on the project full time, it could be a win for everyone. More free software is created, which is good on its own, and giving the project a developer's undivided attention should result in higher quality, more complete solutions, and faster completion.<p>Has anyone tried this, or thought about trying this?
======
cd34
The Pyramid project is using chipin.com to collect donations for rewriting the
documentation.

[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/pylons-
discuss/sGupDbtrq9E...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/pylons-
discuss/sGupDbtrq9E/discussion)

Kickstarter has a number of open source projects. Diaspora being one of the
more popular ones.

Just search for Open Source on Kickstarter, you can see dozens of ones that
have gotten funded.

~~~
cmlacy
True, there are a good number of projects, but most of them are "open source
hardware" projects, which isn't really what I had in mind. I'm surprised I
don't see projects like "Finish off GNU Free Call" and the like - Dedicate
some full-time developers to larger projects.

------
cmlacy
I guess what seems strange to me is that there's nothing "unifying" the
various open source projects on Kickstarter in particular. I'm surprised that
there isn't a Curated page run by the FSF or OSI, or some other group
interested in encouraging open source development.

